

Berkman Center's Jonathan Zittrain Named FCC Distinguished Scholar - hornokplease
http://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-chairman-julius-genachowski-announces-jonathan-zittrain-fcc-distinguished-scholar

======
evangineer
That's really great news. Hopefully, Professor Zittrain will be able to have a
good influence on FCC's policies regarding mobile and the Internet.

